# What bedding would you use at 24 degrees?



## Hopipolla

I'm just putting Joseph to bed and it's 24 degrees in our room. He has a 2.5 tog sleeping bag but I think it's too warm for that (and it's still drying) I've put him in a long sleeved sleep suit and a summer swaddle me blanket. Well not totally swaddled because he hates his arms tucked in. I know it will get cooler later and I'm concerned it may be a little warm for him now and then not be warn enough when it gets cooler. He feels ok now though. I've got lots of sheets and blankets but don't like using then cos he's a wriggler and might pull them over his face. What would you put your LO in at this temperature? Thanks.


----------



## GracieGoo

I probably underdress my baba Most of the time as I would rather he be too cold but tonight he has on (it 24 degrees in his room too) a short sleeve romper and a 1.5 sleep bag. He is 6 mths old but I still worry about this constantly so I jut try to go by how warm he feels too (back and chest) x


----------



## readytotry

I'd always rather my lo was too cold than too warm because they tend to complain if too cold so you would know whereas over-heating is quite dangerous.

I don't know about the summer swaddle-me - is it like a thin sleeping bag if you leave the arms out? Perhaps a long sleeved body suit would work? That way arms wouldn't get cold but would be cooler than a sleepsuit. I think so long as you don't use extra blankets should be fine though. My lo is in a 1 tog sleeping bag with just a sleepsuit underneath and its about 23/24 in her room.


----------



## Kess

At 24 degrees my LO wouldn't be in anything more than a babygrow, no vest, no bedding, nothing else. Sometimes, depending on humidity and how hot he is he might even just be in a vest, and when it was really hot not long ago (25+) he was naked except for his nappy, then later in the night when it cooled he got a cotton sheet thrown over him. My LO is hotter than the average baby but I do think there is a tendency to overdress babies.


----------



## Rutty

I have been putting our 3 month old LO in a thin baby grow with no vest and a 1.5tog sleeping back from Asda. Plus we leave the window open.


----------



## Tanikins

My lbs room is 24 tonight and hes in just tshirt and shorts with window open. If hes hot ill take tshirt off and if cold ill put blanket on


----------



## Amber4

It's 24 degrees in our room and LO has a long sleeved vest on and a 1 tog sleeping bag. She also wears socks as her poor feet always feel cold.


----------



## lu-is

I usually dress him in a long sleeved sleeper with a light muslin blanket on warmer evenings.


----------



## Blizzard

Just a vest and a thin blanket. He's quite a warm baby!


----------



## Nat0619

It's 21 degrees in our room tonight and LO is in a long sleeve sleepsuit and 1 tog sleeping bag (first night in a sleeping bag :haha:). If it was any warmer than it is I would only have put her in a long or short-sleeved vest in the 1 tog bag, not a sleepsuit. I would say the 2.5 tog sleeping bag is definitely too warm for that temperature. The guide on the back of the ones I bought today goes like this:

21 - 25 degrees: Short-sleeve bodysuit or vest and 1 tog sleeping bag
19 - 21 degrees: Long-sleeve bodysuit or sleepsuit and 1 tog sleeping bag
15 - 19 degrees: Long-sleeve bodysuit or sleepsuit and 2.5 tog sleep bag

x


----------



## michellle1980

baby grow and blanket up to chest


----------



## HellBunny

My 23month old's room is 24c tonight and theres nothing i can do, the fan is next to his door, he's just in nappy shorts and t-shirt, no blanket or anything.

its 23c in our bedroom where my 2month old is with us and he's just in a romper, no blanket over him, i'm paranoid of them being too warm.


----------



## Casey3

Our room goes between 22-25C and LO sleeps in a sleeper/Bodysuit/onsie (whatever you call it where you live lol) and a sleepsack sleeping bag which I believe is equivalent to 0.5 tog. If its really warm when he goes to bed (24/25) ill skip the sleepsack but whenever I do that he feels cold :shrug:


----------



## highhopes19

Our room gets really warm I've just been putting Isabelle to bed in a vest and pjs with a cellular blanket but half the time she's kicked it off or thrown over the sides lol 

Xx


----------



## emsie_123

In 24 Id put my LO in a 1.5 tog and a short sleved vest. She hates being too warm.


----------



## Hopipolla

Thanks guys he slept in a onesie and a thin summer swaddle. He didn't sleep as well as usual so I've ordered him a 1 tog sleeping bag, which is supposed to be ok for that temperature. I'm actually hoping it gets cooler so I don't worry as much!


----------



## dizz

Romper and a 1 tog sleeping bag here -plus hubby insists on having the fan on.


----------



## LaRockera

My 1.0tog sleepbag said that at 24 degrees just the vest would do (along with the sleepbag). So I'd either have her like this, or just with a babygrow that's not closed at the toes, and a sheet, and sometimes I'd bypass the sheet altogether.

In any case, I agree that I'd rather she's a bit cold than too warm. If she's cold, I think she's going to wake up anyway (fat chance where I am at present, heatwave and all).


----------



## Tigerlilyb

25°C most nights in our room and Élise sleeps really well in just a nappy and a summer swaddlepod. Even then she sometimes gets a little bit sweaty, maybe she's just a toasty baby.

Swaddle-me's are even hotter than the pods, I have no idea what I'm going to do when she's too big for the pod :( Her arms are already escaping and she doesn't sleep so well without being swaddled.


----------



## clio

At 24 degrees, we will either use a short sleeve vest (onsie) and a sleep sack (we don't have different thicknesses, but it's a regular-weight cotton), or just the short sleeve vest. Depends on the humidity.


----------

